# wir suchen aktive member



## novale (14. Dezember 2008)

hallo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wer hat lust auf eine vernünftige gilde wo es wirklich spass macht nach hilfe zu fragen und mann bekommt auch hilfe so schnell es geht. wir stecken noch in den kinderschuhen da wir erst die gilde vor einer woche eröffnet haben. wir suchen aktive member die lust haben ein wenig zu questen und auch mal öfters in innis zu gehen und zu guter letzt horde zu klatschen. es sind einige sachen geplant damit die umsätzung auch 100% kalppt. es werden demnächst öffters  trainings durchgeführt damit wir uns alle sicher sein können wer was kann und wann in schlachten macht. wir wollen uns aufeinander verlassen können damit das spielen auch spass bringt. und jetzt noch zum schluss ein paar dinge die zum ausschluss führen können: wir wollen keine kindereien sehen davon haben wir genug deshalb haben wir die gilde eröffnet und unsere alten gilden verlassen. wenn einer hilfe braucht oder irgendeine frage hat wird  sofort geantwortet so das mann nicht stundenlang warten muss oder garkeine antwort bekommt . andere sachen werden dann in der gilden info stehen. 

bei interesse bitte bewerbung an:   Kýara  (gildenmeister)

                                                   Kampflaus (gildenoffizier)

                                                   unsere gilde ist auf mugthol zu finden 

                                                   ihr trefft und überwiegends abens ab 19 uhr an. 

                                                   wenn nicht dann schreibt einfach einen brief. 


wir freuen uns auf euch und auf eure bewerbung 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

